# Oden or Mayo....who would you take?



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's the scenario:
Oj Mayo, like his teammate Bill Walker, is academically ineligable for the 06 season for High School. He plays where ever next year and declares for the draft.
Greg Oden, on the other hand, does exactly what is expected of him at tOSU. He leads them to a nice tourney run, but nothing Fab Five-esque and he shows just how good he can be. Neither player loses any draft stock/momentum.
Portland has a repsectable years next year by our standards and finishes 4th in the NW, only 10 back of the champ and has the 6th overall worst record. As if making good for last years NBA Lottery debacle, the basketball gods give us the #1 overal pick in next years draft.

Question: Who would you take?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Oden in a heartbeat


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Oden.

Assuming both players reach their maximum potential, a hall of fame center is rarer and more valuable than a hall of fame guard.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oden is compared to the great HOF'er David Robinson while Mayo is supposed to be the next DWade.
Assuming this is our core.....
SG-Roy
SF-Martell
PF-LaMarcus

What would you rather see?
PG-Mayo
SG-Roy
SF-Webster
PF-Aldridge
C-Przybilla

OR

PG-Jack
SG-Roy
SF-Webster
PF-Aldridge
C-Oden

Personally, I'm torn. On one hand, if we have Oden it gives us the next twin towers. Also, since Shaq is pretty much done, only Yao is left as the only All-Star calibur center. Having Oden would give us something many teams lack....but
We all saw in the Finals the way the NBA is changing, and we all saw what Dwyane did for Miami. If Mayo is anything like DW that would be amazing, but I fear if we had LA and Joel as our bigs we would be offensively challenged in the paint for a few years. Not to mention, I think Majoy is probably too offensively minded at the PG spot and maybe Roy and Martell wouldn't be set up properly in the offense.

It's a tough vote, but I go with Oden. Swingmen are a dime a dozen and to have, potentially, the best Center in the league for years to come it would give Portland a huge commodity and advantage over everyone else in the league. Our Wings are good enough to keep up with the superstars located at that position. I mean having TWIN TOWERS..how amaing is that? Plus if Jack doesn't work out at point we can move Roy there or trade/draft another one. It is alot easier to find PGs then DOMINANT Big men.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

If you have the choice between an equally talented center and pg, you take the center easily.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Assume both will be great:
Outstanding Centers:

Oden & Yao

Then a big dropoff to the next level; 

Outstanding Wings:

LeBron
Wade
Kobe
T-Mac
Mayo

Close behind:
AI
Nash
Billups
Paul
Pierce
Arenas

Take Oden


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm not sold on Mayo yet. Kevin Love outplayed him at the ABCD camp after all.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Hmm...Sam Bowie or Michael Jordan?

Being big doesn't mean crap as big men probably bust more than any other position on the court. That being said, I'm still taking Oden if I've got the first pick.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Say what?*



Masbee said:


> Outstanding Wings:
> 
> LeBron
> Wade
> ...


Uh..AI is WAAAAAAY better than Wade or T-Mac.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Say what?*



Blazed said:


> Uh..AI is WAAAAAAY better than Wade or T-Mac.


How do you figure? Both are better defensively that AI and, without looking it up, I'd guess that they both have better shooting %s. The only argument I can maybe see for AI over T-Mac is one of health.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

So far: 39 votes for Oden, 2 for Mayo.

Out of curiosity, who voted for Mayo and why?


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Say what?*



PorterIn2004 said:


> How do you figure? Both are better defensively that AI and, without looking it up, I'd guess that they both have better shooting %s. The only argument I can maybe see for AI over T-Mac is one of health.


 Wade is not better defensively than AI and neither of those players come remotely close to being the scoring threat that AI is.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

It's not even a question, you have to take Oden. Top tier centers are the rarest commodity in basketball, and Oden should easily be the top pick next year (assuming that he comes out).

I'm hoping that we manage to get the first pick next year just so that we can have that amazing young core, as it would be quite something to watch. Mayo is considered great, but you can't teach size.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*



Blazed said:


> Wade is not better defensively than AI and neither of those players come remotely close to being the scoring threat that AI is.


McGrady has two scoring titles and is generally considered to be one of the best and most versatile scorers ever. I don't think he takes a backseat, as a wing scorer, to anyone this side of Michael Jordan.

McGrady is also larger, a much better defender, a much better rebounder and a pretty similar passer. He's also a more willing passer and play-maker.

As PorterIn2004 said, the only argument I could see for Ivy over Mac is one of health. A healthy McGrady easily trumps Iverson.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I will take an oden please, hold the mayo.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*

As to the thread question, I select Oden without question. Between similarly talented players, the bigger one simply has an advantage in impact in basketball. Oden is also already a very polished defensive player which I think gives him a significant advantage over Mayo, who I don't recall being extolled for his defense.

I would much, much rather have David Robinson (a comparison that I think is excellent, considering body type, skills, athleticism and intelligence) than Dwyane Wade. Wade is a great, exciting player, but Robinson is one of the fifteen most impactful players ever to play the game, in my opinion.

Further, a great wing doesn't separate you from many other teams, while a truly great center puts you on the short list for most likely to eventually to win a title. Finally, the team has a very good young perimeter core. None nearly as talented as Mayo, of course, but I'd rather have Jack and Oden than Mayo and Przybilla in my starting lineup.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd love to argue against such an overwhelming majority opinion, but Oden. Oden. Oden.

One thing that I haven't seen mentioned is that Mayo is 2 months *older* than Oden. Clearly not a big difference, but since he's a year behind in school some might think of him as younger than Greg.

Ed O.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Defense wins Championships, Punks like Mayo, Miles and Randolph get stats and ESPN highlights. No question here. MAYO!!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Say what?*



Minstrel said:


> McGrady has two scoring titles and is generally considered to be one of the best and most versatile scorers ever. I don't think he takes a backseat, as a wing scorer, to anyone this side of Michael Jordan.
> 
> McGrady is also larger, a much better defender, a much better rebounder and a pretty similar passer. He's also a more willing passer and play-maker.
> 
> As PorterIn2004 said, the only argument I could see for Ivy over Mac is one of health. A healthy McGrady easily trumps Iverson.


Tracy McGrady is not even close to the level Iverson is offensively. Iverson is a much better and much more consistant scorer than McGrady and anyone who thinks otherwise is smoking crack! It's not like you can actually argue your point either as stats absolutely prove me correct. 

Iverson has about 4,000 more points than McGrady over the same period of time.

McGrady has two scoring titles? Big freaking deal, Iverson has four.

Iverson has averaged over 30 ppg four times (31.1, 31.4, 30.7, 33.0)

McGrady has averaged over 30 ppg one time (32.1)

McGrady is a much better defender? Iverson led the league in steals per game three times and total steals twice.

Iverson is one of only three players in NBA history to rank among the top five in points, steals, and assists per game average in a season. McGrady is not one of the other two.

Iverson ranks second only to Michael Jordan in career playoff scoring (30.6 ppg)

*Career 40 point games*
Iverson: 84
McGrady: 38

*Career 50 point games*
Iverson: 13
McGrady: 7

Oh yeah and Iverson has an MVP, McGrady...uh...no.

Offensively Iverson is on another planet than McGrady.

McGrady considered one of the best scorers ever? When did you start watching basketball? Yesterday? That's one of the most ridiculous basketball comments I've ever heard. McGrady isn't in the top 50 of all time scorers and probably not in the top 100 all time. Give me a flippin break!

McGrady is also not as good of a passer as Iverson. Iverson is a better passer and has averaged more assists his entire career despite playing with A LOT less talent. Rebounds? Over his career Iverson has averaged only 2.5 rebounds less per game than McGrady who has EIGHT INCHES on Iverson. 

Let's not get ridiculous people, McGrady is good, but he isn't in Iverson's league. Iverson will go down as one of the greatest players in NBA history. McGrady, while a very good player in his own right, will not.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Iverson is older than McGrady, and Iverson isn't playing with Yao. Chris Webber is at the end of his career. Otherwise, they're both guys who shoot thirty-forty shots a night and miss most of them.

Iverson: career 42.1% shooter
McGrady: career 44.0% shooter

Anyone can throw up thirty-forty shots a night and average 30 points a game. They do fill out their stat sheets, though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

AI most definitely isn't as good as Wade, atleast IMO. T-Mac..that's arguable.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*



Blazed said:


> Tracy McGrady is not even close to the level Iverson is offensively. Iverson is a much better and much more consistant scorer than McGrady and anyone who thinks otherwise is smoking crack! It's not like you can actually argue your point either as stats absolutely prove me correct.
> 
> Iverson has about 4,000 more points than McGrady over the same period of time.
> 
> ...


Duck.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

I voted Oden, but I've seen OJ in person and he's the real deal. He could step into the NBA and score 20+ ppg easily as a rookie. He's as much a can't miss prospect as LeBron.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*



Blazed said:


> Tracy McGrady is not even close to the level Iverson is offensively. Iverson is a much better and much more consistant scorer than McGrady and anyone who thinks otherwise is smoking crack! It's not like you can actually argue your point either as stats absolutely prove me correct.
> 
> Iverson has about 4,000 more points than McGrady over the same period of time.
> 
> ...


That's way too much emotion and anger for me to be interested in dealing with.

I'll just leave a few germane facts for those with the emotional tolerance for it:

McGrady has been nearly as prolific a scorer as Iverson, despite having spent a couple of his developing seasons hurting his NBA averages, while Iverson was in college at those ages.

McGrady: 25.5 points per 40 minutes
Iverson: 26.9 points per 40 minutes

Despite being a volume scorer like Iverson, McGrady has scored his points more efficiently:

McGrady eFG%: .475
McGrady PPS (points per shot): 1.052
Iverson eFG%: .448
Iverson PPS: 1.024

As far as who has been a better _player_ through their career, check out their average PER / season (and consider that, again, McGrady's average is brought down by his first couple seasons straight out of high school, while Iverson was in college for those ages).

McGrady PER: 23.96 (11th all-time)
Iverson PER: 21.66 (30th all-time)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*



Blazed said:


> Tracy McGrady is not even close to the level Iverson is offensively. Iverson is a much better and much more consistant scorer than McGrady and anyone who thinks otherwise is smoking crack! It's not like you can actually argue your point either as stats absolutely prove me correct.
> 
> Iverson has about 4,000 more points than McGrady over the same period of time.
> 
> ...


That's way too much anger for me to be interested in dealing with.

I'll just leave a few germane facts for those with the emotional tolerance for it:

McGrady has been nearly as prolific a scorer as Iverson, despite having spent a couple of his developing seasons hurting his NBA averages, while Iverson was in college at those ages.

McGrady: 25.5 points per 40 minutes
Iverson: 26.9 points per 40 minutes

Despite being a volume scorer like Iverson, McGrady has scored his points more efficiently:

McGrady eFG%: .475
McGrady PPS (points per shot): 1.052
Iverson eFG%: .448
Iverson PPS: 1.024

As far as who has been a better _player_ through their career, check out their average PER / season (and consider that, again, McGrady's average is brought down by his first couple seasons straight out of high school, while Iverson was in college for those ages).

McGrady PER: 23.96 (11th all-time)
Iverson PER: 21.66 (30th all-time)

I'm done with this debate. One of us is a bit more emotionally invested in this and the topic of McGrady v. Iverson isn't worth it to me.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Cant vote now. Want to see what they do in college first.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Entity said:


> Otherwise, they're both guys who shoot thirty-forty shots a night and miss most of them.


As far as "missing most of them," you've basically described every perimeter scorer since Jordan. Shooting 50% from the field is incredibly difficult in this more defensive era and not a very meaningful standard.

McGrady's career high is about 24 shots a game. 30-40 shots is a tad off. 



> Iverson: career 42.1% shooter
> McGrady: career 44.0% shooter


Field goal percentage is a poor indicator of efficiency. It doesn't factor in drawing and making free throws, nor does it factor in three-pointers being worth more.

By points per shot, both McGrady and Iverson are efficient scorers, which is impressive considering how much they score. The more shots a player takes, the more difficult it is to keep effiency up.



> Anyone can throw up thirty-forty shots a night and average 30 points a game.


Obviously untrue, considering how few do it. More to the point, though, only the most talented wing players can average 25+ PPG while maintaining a high level of efficiency. James, Wade, Bryant, McGrady and Iverson are that most talented class since Jordan.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Smart fans take Oden. Big men like him only come around once every 10-15 years...a timespan that Mayo could very well end up relating to as well. Not in a good way either.

Mayo's talented, but not as rare a talent as Oden. And he's an idiot.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

It's not called anger, it's called ownage.

Who cares about fake and adjusted nonsense stats like PER or per 40. Let's focus on what players ACTUALLY do in REALITY. Who cares if McGrady was a high schooler? Are you making excuses now for why Iverson's stats are light years better than McGrady's? Take away McGrady's early years (which you can't actually do because of this thing called history) and Iverson still absolutely blows him away. 

You can't argue with the stats I presented. Nor can you argue that McGrady's stats have been greatly inflated due to the talent around him. The same cannot be said about Iverson who's had to carry his team nearly his entire career.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Oden easily. Im not a Mayo fan at all. I would rather have Durant and Wright too.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazed said:


> It's not called anger, it's called ownage.
> 
> Who cares about fake and adjusted nonsense stats like PER or per 40. Let's focus on what players ACTUALLY do in REALITY. Who cares if McGrady was a high schooler? Are you making excuses now for why Iverson's stats are light years better than McGrady's? Take away McGrady's early years (which you can't actually do because of this thing called history) and Iverson still absolutely blows him away.
> 
> You can't argue with the stats I presented. Nor can you argue that McGrady's stats have been greatly inflated due to the talent around him. The same cannot be said about Iverson who's had to carry his team nearly his entire career.


Statistically speaking,at least if you're mostly counting total points which seems to be what you're doing, carrying your team is a huge advantage.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Oden easily. Im not a Mayo fan at all. I would rather have Durant and Wright too.


All this Mayo bashing is nuts. He has amazing hops, a flat out beautiful jumpshot and gets at it on defense. Oden sounds great and you always go with the big man in a draft, but OJ is so NBA ready it's scary. I'd compare him to a better shooting Wade or a Gilbert Arenas with sick dunks to his offensive game.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted earlier for Oden because all things being equal, I'll take a dominating Center, however, I actually don't think all things are equal. I have spent the past hour or so searching around and looking at every clip I could find of Oden, Durant and Mayo, and I was more impressed most by Durant and Mayo. Oden certainly has the biggest ceiling, but he did seem a little uncomfortable in his own skin, getting some points and rebounds due to his size and not because of instincts. This impression was from short 1 - 5 min clips, and not enough to base a solid decision on. 
As far as durant, he had this killer block followed by beating everyond down court to catch a 30' ally oop that was tight. 

I honestly believe all three will end up being star caliber. A bad pick does not exist.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Here's the scenario:
> Oj Mayo, like his teammate Bill Walker, is academically ineligable for the 06 season for High School. He plays where ever next year and declares for the draft.
> Greg Oden, on the other hand, does exactly what is expected of him at tOSU. He leads them to a nice tourney run, but nothing Fab Five-esque and he shows just how good he can be. Neither player loses any draft stock/momentum.
> Portland has a repsectable years next year by our standards and finishes 4th in the NW, only 10 back of the champ and has the 6th overall worst record. As if making good for last years NBA Lottery debacle, the basketball gods give us the #1 overal pick in next years draft.
> ...


Finishes with the 6th overall worst record and wins the #1 pick says MAS RipCity

Ladies and gents, Nostradomus posts on the board.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Say what?*

From what I've heard, Mayo is kinda a moron.

He also acted like a jack *** in the last game he played in high school.

He's not the kind of player I would want on my team.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

I was really impressed seeing OJ play in person last summer at Grant High at the tourney they hosted. He's going to a prolific scorer ala Gilbert Arenas in the NBA. That being said, he constantly whined to the refs, jacked up questionable shots and played so-so D.

Oden is no question going to the player that has the bigger impact on the win column.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Mayo sounds like a total jerk. I'd be happy with us just building around the guys we already have plus Oden/Durant.

By the way, excellent call, MAS. You definitely get rep for this one.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Portland has a repsectable years next year by our standards and finishes 4th in the NW, only 10 back of the champ and has the 6th overall worst record. As if making good for last years NBA Lottery debacle, the basketball gods give us the #1 overal pick in next years draft.
> 
> Question: Who would you take?


Holy ****, I am nastradamus!!!!!! haha, well minus the OJ Mayo part, but holy crap.....ODEN ODEN ODEN!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Here's the scenario:
> Oj Mayo, like his teammate Bill Walker, is academically ineligable for the 06 season for High School. He plays where ever next year and declares for the draft.
> Greg Oden, on the other hand, does exactly what is expected of him at tOSU. He leads them to a nice tourney run, but nothing Fab Five-esque and he shows just how good he can be. Neither player loses any draft stock/momentum.
> Portland has a repsectable years next year by our standards and finishes 4th in the NW, only 10 back of the champ and has the 6th overall worst record. As if making good for last years NBA Lottery debacle, the basketball gods give us the #1 overal pick in next years draft.
> ...


now maybe we can take both if the ping pong balls fall our way!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not trying to be an *** but why even make this poll. There are at least 3-4 players that probably will be in this year's draft that I would draft before Mayo. Unless I see something a lot more then I have seen so far from his play and this doesn't even include his attitude.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I'm not trying to be an *** but why even make this poll. There are at least 3-4 players that probably will be in this year's draft that I would draft before Mayo. Unless I see something a lot more then I have seen so far from his play and this doesn't even include his attitude.


I think the buzz on Mayo was quite a bit more positive when the poll was made (summer before last).

barfo


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

When I first saw this thread, I thought it was an interesting thread, then I got excited to see some posts from Minstrel again after not seeing him here for a while. Then I saw Masbee's post and looked at the dates of the other posts. Nice bump, MAS.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

As for the question, this sounds like the Oden or Durant decision we ended up having to make. I wanted Oden then, and his injury hasn't changed my mind. Having the option of Mayo wouldn't change it either. Durant was supposed to be a superstar from day one, just like LeBron. Only one of those two was a top player from the very start, I'm not willing to go away from the center I think will be great for our team for many years in the hope that Mayo will be the next player to be a star from day one.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

barfo said:


> I think the buzz on Mayo was quite a bit more positive when the poll was made (summer before last).
> 
> barfo


Sorry, I didn't look at the date of the posts.:embarrass


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Because we're interested in Championships over ESPN clips, we'll take Oden!! Oh, wait this already happened.

Great "call" by MAS Ripcity. I still am in a "I can't believe it's true" kinda feeling since the draft lottery. We're going to have a great next 10-12 years in this town!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

To answer the thread question Oden in a heart beat. You draft big when the talent is there over a PG

Now, back to reality. We already have Oden

So I pose the question... who would you rather have for next years team, as top 10: Mayo or Beasley?


ALT A
PG Mayo, Blake
SG Roy, Fernandez
SF Webster, Outlaw
PF LMA, McRoberts?
C Oden, Przybilla

ALT B
PG Blake, Sergio
SG Roy, Fernandez
SF Beasley, Webster
PF LMA, McRoberts?
C Oden, Przybilla


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just to make sure it happens again...
We play inspired but lack the sheer talent to make the playoffs, end up with the 8th worse record and luck into the top pick. The basketball Gods feel badly for having Oden out for all of the season so we get redemption in the form of the #1 pick again.
Ok other teams, dont bother tanking, MAS said Blazers get the #1 pick, so its practically set in stone


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Just to make sure it happens again...
> We play inspired but lack the sheer talent to make the playoffs, end up with the 8th worse record and luck into the top pick. The basketball Gods feel badly for having Oden out for all of the season so we get redemption in the form of the #1 pick again.
> Ok other teams, dont bother tanking, MAS said Blazers get the #1 pick, so its practically set in stone


:worthy::worthy::worthy:

barfo


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Trader Ed said:


> To answer the thread question Oden in a heart beat. You draft big when the talent is there over a PG
> 
> Now, back to reality. We already have Oden
> 
> ...


I would rather have Beasley but if I had the #1 pick I would take Rose. Rose has the potential to be the top PG in the NBA or at least in the top 3-5 PG's.

ALT C
PG Rose, Blake, Sergio
SG Roy, Fernandez
SF Webster, (Jones or FA in 2009 or trade for a SF)
PF LMA, McRoberts?
C Oden, Przybilla

With ALT C we could trade Frye, Jack, Green, LaFrentz expiring contract for a SF.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Assume both will be great:
> Outstanding Centers:
> 
> Oden & Yao
> ...


Sold.


----------

